# HPA Motorsports KW SHS Group Buy Opportunity



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Copied from the MkIV and MkV R32 forums...



















_originally posted by AbeR..._

Hi Gang, :wave:

I had been waiting for a while to decide on which suspension I wanted to run on my MKV, after a long time I finally decided on the HPA SHS kit.

HPA introduced the SHS kit in 2004 with the MKIV R32. The SHS kit is built in the same factory as KW, but to HPA's valve, spring rate and ride height specifications. While not as low as some other suspension options, they are more compliant on the top end for our North American roads ( beaten by the brutal winter months - hello potholes )



I contacted Darryl after the HPA Hockey Puck buy and asked if we could do something similar for the SHS kit, and offer some savings to all
R32/TT/A3 owners


I going to pick up the kit today and I am planning on giving the kit a workout @ the dragon this year, so I am excited.

Darryl has offered us all the following, mind you once we have 5, 10, or 20 people confirmed between the MKIV R32, MKV R32, TT and A3 the pricing will be locked in.

-for the Mk4 R32, SHS retains close to OEM ride height 
-for the Mk5 R32, SHS is identical to a KW V1


HPA SHS is regularly $1095.00 + shipping

Darryl has broken this down for us as follows :
For North American Orders Only

 5 orders $995.00 +shipping
 10 orders $895.00 +shipping
 20+ orders $895.00 including shipping 

Orders will need 2 week lead time from time of payment, and will be shipped when the group buy ends ( to be determined, but most likely three weeks from today April 14th ) or once 20 people have jumped on board.

any questions can be directly relayed to Darryl @  
604.598.8520 ext. 110 or [email protected]


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

TT as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is the list so far:

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14.
15.
etc. 

If you A3 peeps are interested, let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15.
etc.


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

Living in NYC we have terrible roads. Every car I've owned has been lowered except my a3. I'm tired of being bounced around and my girl needing a sports bra. What's the benefit of the revalved coils and how good do they ride when set low. Not slammed but 1-2" lower. Factory good? Thanks


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

motojoe said:


> Living in NYC we have terrible roads. Every car I've owned has been lowered except my a3. I'm tired of being bounced around and my girl needing a sports bra. What's the benefit of the revalved coils and how good do they ride when set low. Not slammed but 1-2" lower. Factory good? Thanks


Everything I've ever read (and it's been alot, for a while, trying to decide on a set) is that these are going to give you some of the highest levels of comfort while retaining good all around performance for a coilover system on our particular cars. From what I can tell if you want to be slammed to the ground these are not for you, and if you regularly track your car these are not going to give you the highest level of on-track performance, but for all around comfort with a 1-1.5" drop and great performance for a daily driver, these do the job well.

Talking to abeR he had said that the general consensus on comfort is an 8/10, and performance is a 6/10, at least on R32's.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

what I suggested is that some have rated it at 8/10 for comfort and others a 6/10 ( search for SHS reviews and read on ) Performance wise, if you are an uber track guy, these may be a lil soft. From what I have read these should be a nice medium of both for us.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

bada bing bada boom


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18.
19.
20.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

waiting to deliver payment.. come on guys 3 more!! opcorn:


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

A3Performance said:


> waiting to deliver payment.. come on guys 3 more!! opcorn:


I'm not sure exactly how many of those people will come through, I say we go past 20 and the extras are first come first serve


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

rconn14 said:


> I'm not sure exactly how many of those people will come through, I say we go past 20 and the extras are first come first serve


The more the better...definately a good idea. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The more the better...definately a good idea. :beer:


Still have plenty of time to get to 20...spread the word...


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

will these fit the 2.0T FWD A3 ?

and all so do these lower the car to the same specifications as the KW V1 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RedLineRob said:


> will these fit the 2.0T FWD A3 ?
> 
> and all so do these lower the car to the same specifications as the KW V1?


SHS fitment info can be found here.

HPA-204 is the part number for the kit for your A3. 

SHS

Front 25-55mm
Rear 30-55mm

V1

Front 35-65mm
Rear 35-65mm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Wings88 said:


> How much longer until the GB is expired? Mark me down as "highly interested" for now.


April 15th...we should hit 20 before then...but Im giving 2 more weeks to be safe...

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19.
20.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. 

one more!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. Steve99

We hit 20!! Even though we may get a few more names, I think it may be a good idea to start confirming orders on the list. Anyone on the list can call in with payment information, to solidify their place in the group buy at *$895.00 shipped*. 

I will put a ":beer:" beside the names in the list that are confirmed, so everyone knows the progress being made...

I can be called directly with a Visa or MC for payment, or a PayPal TR can be sent to the e-mail *[email protected]*. 

_If PayPal is sent, please include in the comments line you vehicle information, vortex ID, and contact phone number._

Any other questions, please let me know. Thanks again!!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> 1. abeR
> 2. Rconn14
> 3. AntiHer0
> 4. theblackgti
> ...


That's awesome, how long do we have to get the money in? I don't know if I'll be able to pay till next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

neu318 said:


> That's awesome, how long do we have to get the money in? I don't know if I'll be able to pay till next week.


April 15th. No problem!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> April 15th. No problem!


ok cool, i'm really excited


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

Cheers guys,
you would really like this upgrade. I got mine installed today, and could not take the grin off of my face riding through some winding roads in the vicinities


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

neonix said:


> ...I got mine installed today, and could not take the grin off of my face riding through some winding roads in the vicinities


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. HK_R32
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I should be able to send payment tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

neu318 said:


> I should be able to send payment tomorrow.


No worries...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. abeR :beer: (paid)
> 2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
> 3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
> 4. theblackgti
> ...


One spot has opened up on the list if anyone else is interested...Don't worry, it will not affect the $895.00 shipped price I have promised the group of 20!

If you know if anyone, IM me directly. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR (paid)
2. Rconn14 (paid)
3. AntiHer0 (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32
11. isdereks (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat (paid)
15. neu318
16. _m4v1s_
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99

We are back up to 20! But 20 is not the limit...anyone else, just let me know. Let's get those payments in people...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

8 down, 12 to go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

9 down, 11 to go!!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Just made it...so stoked!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Payment Sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

11 down, 9 to go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)

12 paid!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben


----------



## tomekpl21 (Feb 24, 2011)

damn i missed it... if anyone ends up not paying I am in. keep me posted


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tomekpl21 said:


> damn i missed it... if anyone ends up not paying I am in. keep me posted


You can still get on this GB from my understanding. The more the better


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

neu318 said:


> You can still get on this GB from my understanding. The more the better


Yep, I just joined in. Waiting for my new airmiles card before sending in payment. Spend $1000 on the card, get $1000 in free travel, not half bad!


----------



## tomekpl21 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. abeR (paid)
2. Rconn14 (paid)
3. AntiHer0 (paid)
4. theblackgti (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 (paid)
11. isdereks (paid)
12. r-dub (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat (paid)
15. neu318 (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 (paid)
21. automobiliben
22. tomekpl21


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tomekpl21 said:


> damn i missed it... if anyone ends up not paying I am in. keep me posted


We are still accepting orders! I see you added yourself to the list - excellent :thumbup:. Give me a call at 604.598.8520 x 110 to get your SHS ordered. 

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekpl21
23. whitmyre


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekp121
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

14 paid!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekpl21
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

Make it 15 paid!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. A3Performance
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. m4v1s
17. sixteen10
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. fastclz
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. automobiliben 
22. tomekpl21
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

Sweet 16 paid!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob :beer: (paid)
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. *A3Performance*
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. *m4v1s*
17. *sixteen10*
18. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
19. *fastclz*
20. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
21. *automobiliben *
22. *tomekpl21*
23. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

Up to 17, almost there!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob :beer: (paid)
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. *A3Performance*
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
17. *fastclz*
18. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
19. automobiliben :beer: (paid)
20. *tomekpl21*
21. whitmyre :beer: (paid)

18 paid!![/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Doctor Murdock2 said:


> Bring out the paper, we need two more!


Last day everyone! Last chance to save _*over $300.00*_...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just got an email with a tracking number....wooohooo, HPA rocks :thumbup:


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Just got an email with a tracking number....wooohooo, HPA rocks :thumbup:


Bummer, I got no email yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. abeR :beer: (paid)
2. Rconn14 :beer: (paid)
3. AntiHer0 :beer: (paid)
4. theblackgti :beer: (paid)
5. cyberob :beer: (paid)
6. TroySico :beer: (paid)
7. 97GLSsleeper :beer: (paid)
8. NS01GTI :beer: (paid)
9. 07TurboGTI :beer: (paid)
10. skavenR32 :beer: (paid)
11. isdereks :beer: (paid)
12. r-dub :beer: (paid)
13. Doctor Murdock2 :beer: (paid)
14. hizzat :beer: (paid)
15. neu318 :beer: (paid)
16. Wings88 :beer: (paid)
17. Steve99 :beer: (paid)
18. automobiliben :beer: (paid)
19. whitmyre :beer: (paid)
20. Ikey3125 :beer: (paid)

Thank you to everyone that participated...orders are placed, tracking information should be arriving in your inboxes shortly. 

_Look for the next *HPA Group Buy* later today..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Please use this handy *lowering range guide* when performing installation...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My coils are out for delivery...wooohooo

quickest Group Buy ever, thanks HPA :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Brown paid me a visit at work:



neu318 said:


>


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Geez, that was fast. My tracking number doesn't show anything yet...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

automobiliben said:


> Geez, that was fast. My tracking number doesn't show anything yet...


Could be cause of the order in which people paid. I paid a few days after they started collecting payment.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Finally got around to installing the coils. Here is a crappy picture. All coils are at max lowering capacity.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

GB peeps should post pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Hopefully will get the installed by July, unless somebody wants to install then for me while I am traveling.... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Did anybody else get a customs bill from UPS? I got a bill in the mail today for $20.. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

Contact HPA. They will take care of it


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

automobiliben said:


> Did anybody else get a customs bill from UPS? I got a bill in the mail today for $20..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I got one as well... wasn't sure what to do haha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

After a few days of driving I notice a knocking sound when I go over some bumps at slow speeds. When I installed the coils I replaced the strut mounts and bearings. Don't know what else it could be.


----------

